# Snap Cutter Advice



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

How well does a snap cutter preform on a textured slate ceramic tile?

I have 2 commerical bathrooms to do, all layed on a 45. I was thinking this maybe a great time to get a snap cutter to speed up my straight cuts. Im looking at getting one that will handle 18x18 on the diagnal.

I have looked at the rubi and the sigma just havnt decided yet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

country_huck said:


> How well does a snap cutter preform on a textured slate ceramic tile?
> 
> I have 2 commerical bathrooms to do, all layed on a 45. I was thinking this maybe a great time to get a snap cutter to speed up my straight cuts. Im looking at getting one that will handle 18x18 on the diagnal.
> 
> I have looked at the rubi and the sigma just havnt decided yet.


My sigma cuts textured ceramic tile noooo problem. Got a pic of the tile?


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Something like this its not overly textured.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

If the edges will be buried under base your snap cutter should do fine, but just in case test a single tile. If the edges are exposed, cutting on a 45 could be a problem. Some of the corner points will break off.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

There was a guy from Omaha on here a while back, and he was cutting the glass mosaic sheets on a diagonal with a snap cutter. He posted a video of it as I recall.

At any rate; let us know how you come out. I've always shied away from diagonal layouts because I have no good way to cut them.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Now I guess the real question now is sigma or rubi? What y'all think


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I've had a rubi ts60 for close to 20 years. Great piece of equipment and I have done 45's before on it.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

5 years ago I would have said SIGMA ALL THE WAY!!!!!!! But at this point the Ishi (spelling), rubi and seri's - have all gotten to the place where they all can produce good results. The Sigma has one thing for 45 layouts that make it worth the price. they have a secondary scale so if you need a "H" of 9" you place the tile to the 9" scale and you have a perfect cut with no measuring.


----------



## fcfc (Mar 10, 2012)

The rule of thumb ive gone by, is if its against a wall or under base, snapper is fine, but if its a show edge, i generally use a wetsaw.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Unless it's a funky cut or natural stone, I have moved to a snapper. I haven't upgraded yet, but a nice one is on the wish list.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I've had the big ISHI for almost 20 years. Cuts 95% of the tiles I come across. It's a solid performer. On a lightly- medium textured tile it sometimes doesn't snap the regular way with the handle.But there is another way to break the tile.

First, score the tile and quickly remove it from the cutter. Then strike the cut across the heavy metal that holds the bars while applying a twisting or bending pressure to the tile with your hands. Most of the time it snaps straight. Depends on the score and the tile composition.
It might not work well for your diagonals,though.

You can also use a small dowel rod under the cut and strike the cut with your hand to break. 

If I were in the market for a new cutter, the Rubi or Sigma would be at the top of my list.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

olzo55 said:


> I
> 
> If I were in the market for a new cutter, the Rubi or Sigma would be at the top of my list.


Sounds like I really can't loose between the two , I was watching some videos on both, I think I'm leaning toward the sigma.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't forget to check out the RTC Razor push cutter. It's kinda like a Rubi 2-bar, with a sigma base, but has a better breaker design.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Sprung831 said:


> Don't forget to check out the RTC Razor push cutter. It's kinda like a Rubi 2-bar, with a sigma base, but has a better breaker design.


I have looked don't know much about them. Look well built.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

They are very well built. Made in Italy, and has some of the best features. 2 bar design gives full visibility of the scoring wheel, breaker foot is in front of the wheel and raises and lowers by use of the trigger in the handle, long measuring bar moves 45° in both directions, fold out tile support on each side, and the best scoring wheel I have ever used. They also come with a money back guarantee, and cases for the 22", 26", and 31" will be available soon. :thumbup:


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Sprung831 said:


> They are very well built. Made in Italy, and has some of the best features. 2 bar design gives full visibility of the scoring wheel, breaker foot is in front of the wheel and raises and lowers by use of the trigger in the handle, long measuring bar moves 45° in both directions, fold out tile support on each side, and the best scoring wheel I have ever used. They also come with a money back guarantee, and cases for the 22", 26", and 31" will be available soon. :thumbup:


They don't come with a case for that kinda money. Are they going to be included in the price when they do release them? What's the time frame on case release? I'm looking to call you guys end of month so I can have it for the middle of April


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm hoping the cases are coming in on the next shipment in about a month. The prices will be adjusted to reflect the case.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

country_huck said:


> Sounds like I really can't loose between the two , I was watching some videos on both, I think I'm leaning toward the sigma.


I have a sigma and wouldn't buy one again. I'd sell mine, but I have too much into it to replace it with a smaller ishii and not spend more money, so (for me) I keep it for ****work, small stuff that my piano cutter always could do easily. My sigma came to me broken and bassackwards, but I fixed it---still not impressed. Must have been an italian socialist mandated bad shipment day or something.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

CO762 said:


> I have a sigma and wouldn't buy one again. I'd sell mine, but I have too much into it to replace it with a smaller ishii and not spend more money, so (for me) I keep it for ****work, small stuff that my piano cutter always could do easily. My sigma came to me broken and bassackwards, but I fixed it---still not impressed. Must have been an italian socialist mandated bad shipment day or something.


Quiet old man! Lol

Seriously you're the first person I've heard of that's dissatisfied with a Sigma. The first.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Quiet old man! Lol


Hey, leave me alone. You're lucky I can type with me two hooks and one eye. Arrrgh!

Notice anything strange about it? This is how I got it:










OK, and this:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

wet saw works but takes more time. There are tiles that won't snap very well even with those cutters. It's something about the way they were fired in the kiln that makes the cut go wild when you try to snap them. Just saying.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

CO that thing looks like it was drop kicked by a Clydesdale in a UPS uniform.... Who'd you get it from?


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

country_huck said:


> They don't come with a case for that kinda money. l


Sigma doesn't come with a case either, and they are more expensive, and I don't think they are any better of a cutter.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> CO that thing looks like it was drop kicked by a Clydesdale in a UPS uniform.... Who'd you get it from?


Didja catch it in the first picture? It's got a pull handle, but installed like a push cutter. I was scratching my head for a while on that one, lol. Had to look at a picture to make sure I wasn't stoned.

{edited}

I just cut down 60sf of lft porcelain, each piece into 9 each 6x6s and it would have been nice to use the sigma, but short on tile as is, so mr. dewalt and alpha blade continue to give me what I need. Good thing they're T/M jobs.


----------



## bowtie (Feb 4, 2012)

I have used an Ishii for over 15 years, when I replaced it recently I wanted first and foremost, a board that had no play in scoring handle ...

I ended up up a Rubi TS 60, I like it, and it has a case ...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

It is kind of funny but i have decided to try the RTC Razor. My Sigma was having serious issues with some Crossville thru body, and I am willing to bite the bullit on a next day air shipment in the hope that the razor will solve my problem. I will post a review on it.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

fcfc said:


> The rule of thumb ive gone by, is if its against a wall or under base, snapper is fine, but if its a show edge, i generally use a wetsaw.


I've been using a series of dry polishing pads on my cordless angle grinder to clean up my snaps at visible cuts. It leaves a factory edge. The cordless allows me too run at lower RPM's for the longevity of the pads. No mess no fuss. 
I'm waiting for my old Tomecanic to die so I can get a new sigma....the darn thing just keeps going!!!!

:laughing:


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

charimon said:


> It is kind of funny but i have decided to try the RTC Razor. My Sigma was having serious issues with some Crossville thru body, and I am willing to bite the bullit on a next day air shipment in the hope that the razor will solve my problem. I will post a review on it.


Yes please do I'm interested in purchasing that one too


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok I just recived my RTC... Like 30 min ago let me give you my first impressions. This is a lot like looking at a performance sedan and telling you what I think with out actually driving it. 

First off I am VERY Biased Toward my Sigma. I have been Running the same 2D3 Since 2005 the last couple months i have been noticing some issues. This came to a head last week on a large commercial job 8000 sf Chevy dealership using Crossville through body porcelain The Sigma just won't cut them straight, whether the main bar is bent or the handle needs replaced I don't know but i am getting a slight arc with my cuts. and i am having trouble scoring in a consistent manner with the polished ones. So after talking with Steve I ordered a razor 26 and had it next day shiped.

It is well packaged. 

It is almost twice as heavy as the Sigma.

It has some features that I REALLY like. 

The positive stops for 90 and 45 are the best i have seen.

The Click out tile supports are great.

It has some issues that Seems to need to be redesigned. I say "seem" because I haven't ran the cutter to see if they actually are an issue. I wont speak to them till I have ran it. 

The fail of this cutter is It does not have a 45 Hyp Scale. Maybe Steve can get some Self adhesive scales made, maybe contact Starrett or who makes them for Kreg and see how much it would cost to make a run of 1000 25" scales.

Right now I do not like this cutter but its proof comes Sunday night when I start cutting tile.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

These reviews are going to be invaluable. I hope people can find them and reference them in the future.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

charimon said:


> First off I am VERY Biased Toward my Sigma. I have been Running the same 2D3 Since 2005


Too bad you're not across town as I could have given you a deal on my internet purchased one.


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

I had my rubi ts-60 plus stolen from me. I loved that tile cutter, I recently upgraded to the rubi TX 700-n The new design and fell in love with it. Looking to buy a Rubi tx-900n and give the 700 to my other tile setter to use. Ed


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok update this cutter cuts sweet. I need to get with Steve because the wheel has a chip in it but even with that I get 3/8" strips on Crossville through body porcelain both flat and honed. I need to get a small body cutter as this is a LARGE cutter I will be keeping it. I will take pics and make a video tomorrow. I don't know if a NEW Sigma would cut any better but I am more than happy with it after running it on some very tricky tiles that my 2D3 had trouble with.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

hello gentle men.. so here i go.. do i bash or do i suggest? ... 


cutters are the best , but keep in mind only a few can use them.. it takes practice to do an entire job using a snap cutter . i have not used my wet saw in years. in between months .. i have used an isshi cutter .. its so easy my 8 year old can do it .. most of my work i do only with a snapper. now i will be ugrading to a razor. for the first time. provided they send me the right cutter and not screw up my order , i should have it before the wekend.. am an A HOLE .. and will come back with feedback on the razor .. to my fellow tile setters , i WILL lwt you know if its worth spending 500 dollars on it or not. but im sure i wont be let down. snap cutter is the best way to go .. no matter what brand


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

what i should be getting pretty soon...


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

The Floormasta has spoken!:clap:


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

This is the rubi tx 700-n I use now. I love how I can do angle's with ease. Orlando you are right it does take a special person to do a whole job just with a snap cutter. But wow it saves so much time using one over a wet saw. I may be stepping up to a rubi tx 900-n soon. Ed


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

kallo07 said:


> This is the rubi tx 700-n I use now. I love how I can do angle's with ease. Orlando you are right it does take a special person to do a whole job just with a snap cutter. But wow it saves so much time using one over a wet saw. I may be stepping up to a rubi tx 900-n soon. Ed


I am looking at the same 700. Some of the reviews I was reading are saying, that cutter is really only for large formant tiles and does not do well on smaller or cheaper tiles. What are you findings with it?


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

country_huck said:


> I am looking at the same 700. Some of the reviews I was reading are saying, that cutter is really only for large formant tiles and does not do well on smaller or cheaper tiles. What are you findings with it?


Well. I use it in all my tile work. I have used it with cheap Brazilian tile 12x12 red clay ceramic and it cuts it like butter. A lot of the Chinese tile I do on new homes 12x12 ceramic like nothing. I used it on small 3x6 sub way tile. No problems at all.

Here are pics of Brazilian tile. All cut with the tx700-n. keep in mind this tile is crap. 1/16th bigger or smaller and some not square. I hate cheap tile but it is what the customer gets or the store's I contract to sell.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

kallo07 -.. thats what some of my friends call TILE ****.... OH MANNN !:thumbup::clap::clap:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

My advice on snap cutters ... !??


Be careful who you buy from. And don't believe everything..


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> I received my cutter today now it's broken.. This is bull !!!!
> 
> I waited and was patient about it , they send me the wrong one , fine, now they send me that's broken.. This is stupid..
> 
> UnbelievAble !! Dammit !!


Was it shipped broken or your broke it after a few uses. Either way that's not good. You purchased the RTC razor?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

His son was cutting and it couldn't handle his super strength!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes the razor.. Broken in shipping die to poor packaging


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought my rubi cutter at my local tool store. Any issues I can just take it back. Ya dork


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> Yes the razor.. Broken in shipping die to poor packaging


Wtf no pics?


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> Yes the razor.. Broken in shipping die to poor packaging


What was broken?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

The part where the wheels go


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> The part where the wheels go


Damn Mexicans stole the wheels off it already.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Broken


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

It's really a Chinese plan to stall our economy by sending broken ones.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

That looks cheap. Be interesting to see how it stacks up against the ishii, especially over time.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

CO762 said:


> That looks cheap. Be interesting to see how it stacks up against the ishii, especially over time.


It looks a lot beefier on the web site. Lol


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

It really looks better in the website.. I was a little taken back also.. That's another thing... It sucks guys, I'm really feeling bad.. Someone send me a get well soon card.. 




Website picture....


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just buy a rubi tx cutter *****!! Jajajajajaha I know u want one


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

kallo07 said:


> Just buy a rubi tx cutter *****!! Jajajajajaha I know u want one


Between Craig and his wheel issue and Orlando with his broken shipment I just might.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate the handle on it.. Looks like it's going to break off..


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> I hate the handle on it.. Looks like it's going to break off..


Give it to your kid as 'his' tool, then when it breaks, tell him about how lessons are sometimes hard in life, so he now has to buy an old style ishii to replace it as punishment.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had my ishii and they are very strong.. I just figured it's time to move up to the big league cutters


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> I hate the handle on it.. Looks like it's going to break off..


It's like dating you didn't bang that smoking Hott chick cuz she had 1 hair on her nipple. Stop crying and step up to the plate. Who knows you may like it


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

contractors direct won't but granquartz does. When I asked how granquartz could do it--as a retail establishment can only collect retail taxes for a state if they have a retail outlet in that state--he said it's an atlanta thing, so I figure it's just atlanta's way of stealing money from people. Sort of like the "room/bed tax" in tourist areas. They tack on $X per room and the people that pay it aren't their voters anyway, so they can dip into their wallets and not have to answer for it.

Our government steals from us in so many different ways.....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CO762 said:


> I didn't watch it long due to ADD/ausberger's syndrome, but--OK, I kept wondering where the skirts were. Is the bluie a push cutter?


Yup both push cutters, you can get sigma's in both varieties.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

grrrrr !!!!!!!!! 
the beast ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

That sure looks more solid than the other, trial one you had.



Inner10 said:


> Yup both push cutters, you can get sigma's in both varieties.


What's the difference between a sigma pull and a push cutter?
I know the shape of the handle is different...and from the website, the scoring wheels are different. So why can't someone put a push handle on a pull handle setup? Or visa versa?


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sigma has specifically designed parts. In most cases, in order to change the handle, you must also change the rail, which in some cases means you need to change the end posts. After that, you might as well change your underwear too...at least after seeing how much the overall conversion ends up costing you :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

i got this one for half the price of what the trial cutter i had. and its made of better materials its more solid .. the rail in combination with the flat bars make it much easier and there is more stability .


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

"the dude" is in the background:thumbsup: What will the 900 cut on diagonal? My 700 only does 20"


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

24 x 24 
The blades can be used in a way that you can make curbed cuts


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

900 can cut 24x24 diagonal

1200 can cut 30x30 diagonal

700 can cut 20x20 diagonal


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance but,what do you mean curbed cuts?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

The blade can be loosened enough and as you push and move your tile to the desired curved cut, it can be done that way


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

smeagol said:


> Forgive my ignorance but,what do you mean curbed cuts?


Spanglish I'd guess. V de vaca, no b de burro.
In spanish, the "v" is prounounced like a "b", so a mexicanism spelling question is, "v de vaca o b de burro?" (the v of vaca or the b of burro?).
Spainards don't get that joke, but their food is bad also.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jajaja ..

I'm laughing in Spanish


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> Jajaja ..
> 
> I'm laughing in Spanish


Sounds more jamaican, mun.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

CO762 said:


> contractors direct won't but granquartz does. When I asked how granquartz could do it--as a retail establishment can only collect retail taxes for a state if they have a retail outlet in that state--he said it's an atlanta thing, so I figure it's just atlanta's way of stealing money from people. Sort of like the "room/bed tax" in tourist areas. They tack on $X per room and the people that pay it aren't their voters anyway, so they can dip into their wallets and not have to answer for it.
> 
> Our government steals from us in so many different ways.....


We only charge tax in CA since that's where our showroom and warehouse are. It varies from state to state but if GQ has a physical location in your state, chances are they have to charge you sales tax there.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

StoneTooling said:


> We only charge tax in CA since that's where our showroom and warehouse are.


Because you have a retail outlet there.

GQ charges (retail sales) tax in GA and wherever else they have a retail outlet. If they stick on a "tax" on any "retail sale" in states where they do not have a retail outlet, well then it's just a "fee" you pay for doing business with them....and their local govt may force this upon them.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Well after using my cutter for two days all I have yo say is WOW what a difference using a cutter is. It is so much faster I don't know why I waited so long to get one. Its Defiantly going to every tile job from now on ,and the saw will be for those delicate cuts.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Your wife might think you don't work anymore now that your getting home early, Huck.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

He got the cutter w/o the gps.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

seems like i need to disable mine.. its like she knows when i have ended my day .. even before 8 hours


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> seems like i need to disable mine.. its like she knows when i have ended my day .. even before 8 hours


What are ya gonna do? Beat her until she can never walk again?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> What are ya gonna do? Beat her until she can never walk again?


I was hoping he meant the snap cutter and not the ole lady :laughing:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Floormasta78 said:


> seems like i need to disable mine.. its like she knows when i have ended my day .. even before 8 hours


Maybe it's that electronic bracket on your ankle that's the problem.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

CO762 said:


> He got the cutter w/o the gps.


The funny thing is my wife works for a cell phone company and she uses my iPhone to demonstrate the find my iPhone app to new clients. So I will randomly get texts " so your golfing for work today huh" lol.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

country_huck said:


> The funny thing is my wife works for a cell phone company and she uses my iPhone to demonstrate the find my iPhone app to new clients. So I will randomly get texts " so your golfing for work today huh" lol.


Just tell her you are there to fix the pole and change the disco ball.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Just tell her you are there to fix the pole and change the disco ball.


After seen all in Canada, the pole nor the disco ball is not much fun here in USA.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Sounds like a road trip to Canada is needed!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cutting two tiles at the same time.. 

Yes my Rubi can do that.. Italian tile at that...


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I need to come up with some sort of portable light weight stand for my cutter now.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Home Depot sells some


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> Cutting two tiles at the same time..
> 
> Yes my Rubi can do that.. Italian tile at that...


And to think I had to twist your arm all the way from Chicago to get you to buy the rubi cutter


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

kallo07 said:


> And to think I had to twist your arm all the way from Chicago to get you to buy the rubi cutter


Lol !! 

You the man !!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> Lol !!
> 
> You the man !!!


Sigma not good enough for ya son?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

No.. I don't like single rail systems


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

country_huck said:


> I need to come up with some sort of portable light weight stand for my cutter now.


People stand up to use snap cutters?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol...


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

CO762 said:


> People stand up to use snap cutters?


When I'm cutting and setting then leave it on the ground. 
When I'm playing cut guy I rather stand.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> Cutting two tiles at the same time..
> 
> Yes my Rubi can do that.. Italian tile at that...


Neat idea. I'm gonna have to try that with my sigma :clap:


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Well once again thanks to reading these conversations on contractor talk.....I spent more money on tools.
Got the ishij clicker ($400)
I can't believe I haven't been using one of these for all these years. I might never pull out my new imer again!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

srwcontracting said:


> I might never pull out my new imer again!


Then you're doing sissy work.  :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Vinyl plank using pressure sensitive adhesive or luxury vinyl planks like karndean ? Carpet tiles , rubber back or what ?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've done designs with vct and commercial vinyl together. Los Angeles is a big vct user , because the LA school district use them allot. 

Yes, to me , vct is very simple. That's not me bragging or an understatement. It is very easy


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

How dare anyone question a masta?! :thumbup:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol... 

Im not a know it all.. Just a know something


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd not question him and if he were closer give him work because vct takes too much prep. I dearly want to be a carpet guy......


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I think commercial vct is more challenging than you'd expect. They really bust ass to install 1,000+ ft/day, every day.

Some store don't want to waste money installing vct under shelving so they might skip rows. But the installer still needs to connect correctly at the far end of the aisle. Some guys can stretch the tile so going over a hump so it isn't noticeable. Or force a row over to push it in line. 

When you have a giant open space to fill, minor mistakes can compound. It takes a talented installer, IMO.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

The hardest thing is exactly that. Floor prep.. Everything, absolutely everything will reflect on the finished product.. A dead ant will show. That's why grinding down the floors seems to be a better option . I like to skim self leveling as a better alternative to even ardex or webcrete 95. 

Latilevel 86 is perfect


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, it has to be flat--that's why I backbutter all my large format vct.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Well my razor got a little brother today. Made enough on my Sigma 2d3 to buy a couple cico buckets and this lil gem. 14" cap 12" dia. Weighs 9 pounds :thumbup:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Is the big cutter a push and the little one a pull?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

charimon said:


> Well my razor got a little brother today. Made enough on my Sigma 2d3 to buy a couple cico buckets and this lil gem. 14" cap 12" dia. Weighs 9 pounds :thumbup:


Hey I have that same cutter and stand, nice taste lol.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

olzo55 said:


> Is the big cutter a push and the little one a pull?


Yes. 
They don't sell any push cutters that small. I Have always been a push guy. I think it will take a while before I am totally comfortable with it.



The old husky "X" stands with the alu legs are the bomb Still have one. It makes me mad that they cheapen up really good tools to just average. rather than raising the price point a couple bucks.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Why do you have thin set on your cutter... 

Measure twice , cut once.. 

Just saying. Lol !


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

charimon said:


> It makes me mad that they cheapen up really good tools to just average. rather than raising the price point a couple bucks.


Ain't that the crappola?


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Cases for the 22" and 26" Razor are now available. Charimon has one coming his way already. Protect your investment!


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Whats the feeling on the Rubi Star 21?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have not used one. looks like it uses standard Rubi Wheels so it should score ok. not sure about how much breaking force it can muster. my advise is spend more on snap cutters and less on wet saws.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

i dont mean to repost same picture again.. but i have the same stand. 

why nobody notices.. oh and by the way ,, ruby cutters come with case. no need to spend extra .:whistling:whistling


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

The x stand are the best thing Husky makes. 

but if they come with a case dosnt that mean that you already paid for it? Besides now I get to wait for something else to get shipped.

The baby Sigma cuts like a dream but Feels like a toy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

charimon said:


> The x stand are the best thing Husky makes.
> 
> but if they come with a case dosnt that mean that you already paid for it? Besides now I get to wait for something else to get shipped.
> 
> The baby Sigma cuts like a dream but Feels like a toy.


That's the best feature they have...super light.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Floormasta78 said:


> i dont mean to repost same picture again.. but i have the same stand.
> 
> why nobody notices.. oh and by the way ,, ruby cutters come with case. no need to spend extra .:whistling:whistling


I didn't notice it cause it was covered by that big-ass cutter :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

The cutter that cuts tiles like butter and it's made of steel, . Ohhhhhh ya!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> The cutter that cuts tiles like butter and it's made of steel, . Ohhhhhh ya!


Not aluminum?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hell no.. 

Steel baby ! 

That's why it's so heavy..


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Builds muscles.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

olzo55 said:


> Builds muscles.


You know just in case the Tile, Mortar, Backer units, and Grout dosn't quite get the job done.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

charimon said:


> You know just in case the Tile, Mortar, Backer units, and Grout dosn't quite get the job done.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

charimon said:


> You know just in case the Tile, Mortar, Backer units, and Grout dosn't quite get the job done.


What a way to make money...


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> What a way to make money...


Ain't it though.... And our rates are going backwards. But the industry is full of hacks - go figure.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Well here's my new case. If I let my boy cary it folks would think he plays the baritone in the school band.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

charimon said:


> Well here's my new case. If I let my boy cary it folks would think he plays the baritone in the school band.


I wonder why they didn't use a molded case, does it slide around in there


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

The case is made in Italy, so I don't know why. It fits the cutter well and keeps it secure. I didn't know what side was up so I added the "COEXIST" sign.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I was wondering what that was. I stole that one and will pass it on to friends, and maybe they'll pass it on to friends, and maybe....before ya know it, people will be surrounded by firearms enthusiasts that came out of the closet.


----------

